# Revolution - RS3 help



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got back to reworking my Aristo RS-3 to take a Revolution - latest version with deisel sound. This is my first attempt at using a Revolution. Sadly the instructions on the CD provided are not for the sound version. Because the install was into an Aristo with the built in board, I just plugged the reciever into the locomotive. I assume that the speaker and lights need no additional modifications.

When done I connected a charged battery. Motion, foward and back worked perfectly, but the lights all stayed on and dispite pushing 1 to try to turn sound on and off I got nothing. Any thoughts folks?

Thanks.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

One, not being familiar with the loco, but is there an external switch to turn sound on or off? and is the speaker plugged into the socket? You could open a request on the Aristo web page. I've had good luck with them answering questions. To get my lights to work correctly, I installed a PWC to linear circuit board and changed to LED lights. 
Hope this helps a little. 
Greg R.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg R. Yes I've emailed Aristo and am just waiting on a reply. This loco is prewired with LEDs and sound for the revolution so I am doubting a connection issue.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You will most likely need a cable between the revolution and the speaker socket on the motherboard 

Don't forget on the rs3 the lights are dim in reverse and bright in fwd.. sometimes they are not real controllable


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, there is a cable provided with the sound REVOLUTION receiver and is to be plugged in to the socket marked SPEAKER on the lower right hand corner with the heat sych at the top. The other end plugged into the main locomotive board marked speaker.


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/st...hookup.pdf


Under the Auxiliary Function menu, the Number one button should be set at "Latch" to turn sound on and off when pressing Button #1. If the locomotive is at idle with no power, the sound will shut off after 30 seconds. You can keep the sound on by pressing the "UP" or increase speed arrow to 1 or 2 to keep enough power to the board to keep it active.. 

Hope that helps..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So function 1 is not set to latch by default? Even though it is the lights? 

If it is set for momentary, do the lights blink when hitting the button? 

Just curious... 

Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Function was set to 1 already so that didn't help and I thought with the RS3 being prewired for the REV. receiver that rewiring the speaker would be unnecessary. Also cannot account for loss of directional lighting. Seriously thanks for the hints and thoughts though. Waiting to hear back from Aristo. My first impressions is that they are attempting to be responsive which is nice. I've not had to deal directly with them before. The good news is I bought this at a brick and mortar establishment, so worst comes to worst and I take a run up to them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to be sure, "Function was set to 1" means "Function 1 was set to latching"? 

Curious as to what the default was. I reviewed the system and one of my reviews you can see me throwing the receiver in frustration. 

;-) 

Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI Greg out of the box mine was defaulting to latching. I'm a bit frustrated with the poor instructions. There was no indication to set or check this in Aristo's instructions. Unfortunately for me the unit is still not working. I'm begining to suspect a defect because if I try to change the volume setting, pushing 7, 8 or 9 results in a NF display. I sure hope Aristo gets back to me soon!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert, if you have not heard back from Aristo yet, contact them again at: [email protected]. In my experience, they respond promptly. I have just gone thru a very frustrating exchange with the service dept and Navin concerning my Revolution installation, but I certainly received prompt attention, including overnight return shipping. 

BTW, my instructions did not match the product, either. 

Larry


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Larry. I've tried that route and am still waiting for a reply. I plan to send him one more message today.


----------

